

Is an open-source pacemaker safer than closed-source? - drtse4
http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/22833490643/is-an-open-source-pacemaker-safer-than-closed-source

======
pella
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3959547>

------
willvarfar
sad it got flagged

thx for posting my blog article

~~~
drtse4
Doesn't seem flagged to me. Ping me back if you want to submit this yourself,
i'll delete this one, np. (nice post,btw)

~~~
willvarfar
it got an upvote after the flag so it floated back to page 2

if you delete it you can always resubmit the exact same story a second time;
it might go nowhere though ;)

